# Editing my signature



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

My signature is currently four lines (including a line of dashes so it only looks like three)

I tried to edit it but I get a message telling me that it needs to be three lines. Fair enough, so I try to edit it to take out the dashes to make it three lines, but I get the same message.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I fixed it (I think).


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

hmmm mine is 4 lines and has been for a while, and Pete's is now still four lines, just one line of empty space ;-)


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

I think it has been like this for a while. I got the same message _a few months ago_. I've heard of some people who can still edit it and have a lot of lines. I think Raphyel (Spelling?) edited his multiple times still having over 5 lines!...


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, I am reviving this zombie thread as I have this problem now myself....trying to create a signature for the first time and it's insisting that it must be only three lines, but I see lots of folks with many more lines than three in their signature. Is there some trick to this? I was just trying to list my four saxophones in the same way I see others listing their gear in their signature. It's clearly not an essential matter, but if there is someway to easily rectify this that would be great.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Well now I feel obnoxious....... How did I get 12 lines?


----------



## NostalgiaSmith (Oct 31, 2013)

Nefertiti said:


> Well now I feel obnoxious....... How did I get 12 lines?


If your a good guy Steve, good things happen to you!


----------



## MojoBari (Feb 2, 2003)

When I go to My Profile, I can not find a way to edit my Signature and Contact info. The About MojoBari info has editing pencils to click on but not the Signature or Contact.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

MojoBari said:


> When I go to My Profile, I can not find a way to edit my Signature and Contact info. The About MojoBari info has editing pencils to click on but not the Signature or Contact.


Signatures are edited in settings, not profile.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Pete, I think the new forum is out to get you.
It messes with you at every turn....


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Sigmund451 said:


> Pete, I think the new forum is out to get you.
> It messes with you at every turn....


To be fair to the new forum, Pete posted the original problem in 2008.........


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re : Re: Editing my signature*



Nefertiti said:


> To be fair to the new forum, Pete posted the original problem in 2008.........


No, that wasn't the same issue that mojo has mentioned. Then I could edit, it was just the number of lines allowed (you are obviously privileged to have many more!)

This time mojo's question is about trying to find the place to do the editing.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re : Re: Editing my signature*



MojoBari said:


> When I go to My Profile, I can not find a way to edit my Signature and Contact info. The About MojoBari info has editing pencils to click on but not the Signature or Contact.


Specifically:
If using Debutante skin on your laptop or desktop, from this page, hover over Forum-->Forum Actions and then select Edit Profile. 
If using vB4 Original, click on Forum Actions-->Edit Profile


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

And it is part of a larger anti-Pete conspiracy plot


----------



## MojoBari (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Re : Re: Editing my signature*



ratracer said:


> Specifically:
> If using Debutante skin on your laptop or desktop, from this page, hover over Forum-->Forum Actions and then select Edit Profile.
> If using vB4 Original, click on Forum Actions-->Edit Profile


Thank you much. I was having a brain freeze.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Re : Re: Editing my signature*



MojoBari said:


> Thank you much. I was having a brain freeze.


Yeah, it happens, more and more frequently as we get older. Senior moments happen! Glad I could help out!


----------

